# SystemSix Test Ride - My Impressions



## jeffst (May 16, 2005)

In a word - wow.

Some background. Currently I have two frames I have been riding:
2005 Orbea Onix w/ DA10, 54cm
2006 CAAD8 (team bike) w/ Ultegra and PT SL, 55cm

I joined a team earlier this year and built up the CAAD8 as a CRIT bike. It certainly performs well for that purpose and, overall, is a great bike for the $. But on longer rides I find I ride the Orbea more, as chip seal road surfaces are becoming the norm around here. And the CAAD8 isn't as smooth as the Onix on these roads. My goal this Winter is to find 1 frame that I can race and train on with a power meter that isn't tied to a single wheel. 

My LBS lent me a SystemSix (54) (DA w/ Si Carbon crank) which I was able to take for my regular Saturday morning ride. I put my seat and wheels on the frame to try and limit the variables. I made a point to hit a lot of chip seal, hills, etc. - a good mix of surfaces and terrain. 

Leaving my house I felt the difference in the frame immediately - it's just so d-a-r-n stiff... and tight ... but not harsh. It's stiffer than the CAAD8 but smoother. It's doesn't mute the road chatter as much as the Onix but it's not far off. The front end on the bike is the difference. It just works. I let a couple friends ride the bike, one who has a Six13 and the other rides a Felt. Both had the same comments as I did, the front end makes the bike. It "feels like a race car". This frame is exactly what I am looking for. 

Before I pull out the VISA I intend ride an R3 and a Soloist. I know there are a lot of choices out there but I have limited myself to frames that: 1) carry a lifetime warranty and 2) are sold locally by an established LBS. Otherwise I may be looking forever... and the LBS w/ Cannondale is a sponsor of our team, so they work hard to earn our business.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Informative review. I too have been looking at "upgrading" (don't think that's really the right word) my Six13 to either the SystemSix or the Cerv. R3, and I totally agree, lifetime warranty and LBS that is authorized dealer are key ingredients in case problems arise down the line.

I'm pleased to hear that besides the outstanding stiffness (no suprise) on the Six you also found it to be reasonably comfortable. I'm waiting to hear more feedback from others on this forum on the Six, particularly as it compares to the Six13 in the comfort department.

Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The reason you buy a Cannondale is warrenty and quality of the frame, I got a problem with my Six13 and my rep took care of it no question asked. I jump on this replacement opprotunity and upgrade to System Six frame and I can't wait until next month to swap out my Six13 to System Six. The front end is stiff but not too harsh and rear is still smooth, power transfer is great you feel very pedal translate into power to push the bike.


----------



## vizcaino (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been riding a SystemSix for two months. Before this bike, I was rding a CAAD8 and a have tried the Specilized Tarmac and the Trek Madone.
What can I say ?... The SystemSix is a rocket. It climbs like no other bike I have ever ridden. Also, it is pretty stiif, light and comfortable to be ridden for hours. You have to ride this bike to really feel and enjoy its climbing skills. It tracks downhill very good as well. The stiff front end gives you total control and confidence. 
The quality of the frame is second to none in the bike world. The attention to detail can be seen in every part of the frame. The manufacture of this frame is immaculate. 
I bought the SystemSix 3 and made some upgrades: Zipp 303 wheelset, FSA K-Force Compact Crankset (50-34), dura-ace cassette (11-23) and Zero Gravity brakes. The bike´s performance is great !!!. It is a dream to ride this bike. I am very happy with this bike.


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

*my .02*

I have also heard great things about the system six. I have a comment regarding something in Jeffst's post. He states _



LBS w/ Cannondale is a sponsor of our team

Click to expand...

_ and it seems that he is shopping other LBS for a new bike. If a LBS has made the investment in your team then unless something is not available at their shop and you just have to have that item.....they deserve your business. 

When local business(whether a bike shop, etc..) decides to spend their money in supporting a bike team as a member of that team they should get your business. If you already have a current business relationship that is in direct competition with a sponsors product or service then fine....stick with your busniness relationship. If you are just entering the market for a product or service they should be your go to business.

If the sponsor can not provide you the product or service you desire than ok.....you at least gave them first crack.

I started a cycling team this year and realize how tough it is to obtain sponsors and how important it is to the team and the sponsor to foster these relationships. If it is not a win/win relationhsip then both parties lose and the sponsor will not support the team and the team will eventually fail. We had 100% sponsor retention as a start up team because it was made clear that everyone know who the sponsors are and what products or services they offer. 

Jeffst............If I misundertood your intentions I do apologize......


----------



## jeffst (May 16, 2005)

*re: 0.02*

offthefront66, 
I used the term "sponsor" too strongly. My LBS is ONE of the sponsors of a small, local team. And they are a Cannondale dealer. But our team jerseys do not have the word "Cannondale" on them anywhere, so no $ from them directly.

We have several large LBS in my town, one of which is involved w/ our team. And, yes, that LBS gets my business/support on items they carry. My point was that I want to test a Cervelo before I commit to the SystemSix. After that ride if I decide the Cervelo is the way to go then I would buy it from the "other" LBS as mine doesn't carry that brand.


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

*.02*

Cool...........:thumbsup:


----------

